# new member, need advice.



## shock bizzle (Dec 9, 2008)

I was sent here through another forum. I need advice on weather this is a good deal or not.
$5998 for a 2001 Audi A6 2.7 Turbo quattro Sedan AWD with 113,710 miles on it?
heres the inclusions:
V6 2.7L TURBO, QUATTRO ALL WHEEL DRIVE - BOSE SOUND SYSTEM WITH INDASH 6 DISC CD - WINTER PACKAGE WITH HEATED SEATS - LEATHER - MOON ROOF - PREMIUM ALLOY WHEELS - TINTED WINDOWS - FULL POWER - CARFAX CERTIFIED - CLEAR TITLE - NO ACCIDENTS - EXCELLENT MECHANICAL, INTERIOR, EXTERIOR CONDITION
any insight would be appriciated.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: new member, need advice. (shock bizzle)*

Hey Shock
Here's two important docs to start with..
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...Q.pdf
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...e.pdf
As far as 113K miles... I would confirm that the timing belt was done. Timing belt, water pump etc runs around $1000. 
With 113K miles I would seriously suggest an extended warrantee and make sure they cover the turbos. A turbo job will run around $5000-7000. Parts are around $2000 so the labour is the rest. The motor has to come out to get to them so it is a huge job.
Hope that helps.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok I also have a question similar to Shocks. I am looking into getting an Audi A6 2.7L its a 2003 with 54,000 miles I offered him 13,500 i think he will take that. Its in really good condition, new tires less than 500 mi on em, and new breaks. Is this a good deal or should I see what else is out there? Thanks


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (yakob89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yakob89* »_Ok I also have a question similar to Shocks

Hey Yakob
If the Kelly Blue book and Nada values are on that range you should be good. Like my other post stated, just keep in mind the maintenance costs etc. I would seriously recommend getting a warrantee of some kind to cover you in case.
Hope that helps.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

Yes that helps quite a bit. Thanks Massboykie I appreciate it. As far as warranties this Audi was a certified preowned. However I do not know if the guy I'm buying it from has a warranty I'll be sure to ask him. If he does not can I still purchase one from Audi?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (yakob89)*

Hey Yakob
Maybe not from Audi, but what might be worth lookiung into is to see if the Certified warrantee si transferable. Not sure if this is soemthing they do though. There are some companies out there that offer them warrantees. Hoepfully other people can chime ina sto which ones are good and nto etc.
Cheers
Massboyke


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah I called the guy who is selling it and he checked with Audi he said they told him it was expired this past August. I called Audi to see if I could purchase one from them, and they said I could but it all depends on the condition of the vehicle. I know I really appreciate your responses. Its helped! I hope others will be as helpful.


----------

